# North Jersey Orchid Society Show - Jan 17th-19th



## Phred (Jan 17, 2020)

Some display photos from the North Jersey Orchid Society show this weekend.


----------



## Phred (Jan 17, 2020)

A few more photos


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I was unable to help with judging but I got some supplies and a few plants. No, really! Also saw HappyPaphy there and Mainstreet Mike.
My haul, the Adenoncos parviflora, top left, has really fragrant little blooms, like coconut.


----------



## KateL (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. It is especially fun for me to see the cooler-growing orchids that don’t show up in our shows here very often.


----------



## Ray (Jan 22, 2020)

Displays are great. Sales tables are better!


----------

